# Dynamat Hoodliner alternative?



## bbnatrl (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got my 69' El Camino back from shop, engine bay looks great but the underside of hood looks boring.. I'm not real crazy about the dynamat hood liner with the long lines showing through, prefer it smooth. I do like foil finish since most my engine is polished/chrome. Love to see some pics of what you guys have done with your hoods.
http://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p678/bbnatrl/engine1_zpsa318dbc6.jpg


----------



## AuralSalvation (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds like it would heat soak the **** out of the engine...


----------

